# 1986 John Deere 318 has no spark when key is turned to cranking position.



## laughtonj (3 mo ago)

The instant I release the key from crank to run position, I get spark. If I'm lucky, sometimes it starts at that instant.
Also, occasionally it just dies but starts right back up.
Is this simply a bad ignition switch?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning laughtonj, welcome to the tractor forum. 

It could be a faulty ignition switch, grounding the ignition module coil during cranking?? If you can find the wire from the switch to ignition module, you can try disconnecting it and see if it will start.


----------



## laughtonj (3 mo ago)

Got it running. Took the ignition switch apart and cleaned all contacts but it took cleaning of all the ground connections to get it to fire. Particularly the ground to the start assist relay which isn't shown in any of the wiring diagrams.
Thanks for the replies.


----------

